# G3 Dvd



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just picked up the new G3 DVD. This show was recorded on May 8th 2005 in Tokyo at the Tokyo Forum. Joining Vai and Satriani is John Petrucci. The usual 3 individual sets along with a 3 song jam set at the end. All new songs for Satriani and Vai (from other G3 DVD's) and Petrucci does two songs from Suspended Animation. 

Good DVD, recommended.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I have all 3, love the 1st and 3rd the most. Yngwie Malmsteen makes me laugh.  Petrucci rules, I love his solo album.


.02


----------



## Undefined (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I just recently got that one too. I love it.

Petrucci's tone in it sounds a little weird with the mids but I still love it. Good shredding sound.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Pertrucci is the only one I like. Ne1 else seen rock discipline? Ill do a review for it soon.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

i watched that one, too, a very instructive video
but speaking of G3, i miss Eric Johnson a lot


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I might get it, though I really havent listened to Vai before.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*G3*

I love all three of these G3 concerts with a few exceptions.....Yngwie and his overbearing desire to live in the 80's and does he really need all those marshall stacks?. I also thought Eric johnson wearing headphones onstage was rather ridiculous. Some of the editing is off too.
other than that ..great jamming

Ray


----------

